# Anyone tried the raspberry ketone to lose weight



## julietz

I just ordered the Raspberry Ketone from Holland & Barret £9.99 for 60 and get another for 1p so took advantage of the offer and got 2 tubs for £10, i heard so much lately about this, and rihanna lost loads with it, watched a doctors report on this, and she said it does work but make sure you get the propper brand which is made in the US and has no caffeine, im going to try them anyway, il do a before and after pic when they arrive and post my weight, to see the difference throughout the month. i am obviously gona buy the holland and barret ones cos their on offer :)

https://certifiedraspberryketones.com/

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jc3TUlN7TzU


----------



## ILoveShoes

Will you be dieting/exercising aswell?
xx


----------



## julietz

Yes will be dieting to, dont get time to excercise but will do what i can, when i can, im quite active anyway, im hoping these will help im willing to give them a try, read so many reviews from people saying they worked for them


----------

